# Rectum Gas Pressure



## Guest (Dec 16, 1998)

I'm relatively new to IBS and have a question on how to control a symptom.Approximately two hours after lunch (BTW I've id'ed trigger foods), I get a mounting pressure at my rectum - feel like I'm about to explode with moderate pain. Don't know if it's the lunch or bfast meal moving down the GI tract.Sometimes I'm able to pass small amounts of gas with slight relief of pressure and gas and other times I feel a trip to the ER is in order. This goes on for about 2-4 hours. I also feel these weird gyrations cascade down my digestive tract - I assume these are spasms.I've read Dr Salt's book, but would like input on any suggestions. I'm taking antidepressents and anxiety meds. Thanx, Karl


----------



## JillAnn (Jan 19, 1999)

I don't have any answers for you, but I just wanted you to know you are not alone! This is my biggest complaint other than the constant ache in my right side. I feel all the time like there is something "in" my rectum. I have already had several bowel movements and there is nothing in there, the only way this symptom is relieved is if I am able to pass gas. As you know,this is not always possible, I just feel bloated and extremely miserable. I have told 4 doctors of my sensation like there is something in there, and really I feel it mostly on the right side. They all look at me like I've flipped my lid. If ANYONE has ANY idea how to relieve this,... please let us know!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 1998)

No answers...but I'll add my name to the list of those who sense "something there" all the time - it's like I'm never "finished".Sometimes it will go away on its own but other times not. It's particularly bothersome when I'm driving or traveling somewhere. Most of the time when I stop or make the effort to get to a bathroom - nothing comes out!!! Very frustrating.It's definitel;y a "rectal" thing for us.So, anybody have any suggestions?BJ


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 1998)

Karl:I have two opposing problems. Sometimes I feel like I have to go, but there's nothing there. Other times, I don't feel like I have to go, but there is something there. My surgeon verified it recently. I had tried to purge before he took a look, but I wasn't empty. This sucks. Are you taking any antispasmodics, such as Donnatal? Is the reference to trips to the ER about pain? If so, talk to your doc about Ultram. It's non-narcotic, so it's not habit forming. On the down side, your HMO probably won't pay for it.JillAnn:I have a constant ache in my right side, too. It's right where my gall bladder is, but my last umpteen tests were negative. I also have a spastic muscle in the same area. When it spasms, I have to sit up to pull it out before it will relax. Have no idea if it's related. I would bet it is, but the docs would probably say it's coincidence! Do you take any meds for it?


----------



## JillAnn (Jan 19, 1999)

Museum,My ache in my right side is down low, around my ovary, but it (the ovary is OK) I have been on Bentyl, but it makes me so constipated that I almost can't take it. It never really makes the ache go away... just takes the edge off. I have had a sigmoidoscopy, a barium enema, regular x-rays, blood tests, pelvic exams, etc. Nothing has turned up. I am just miserable! Do you take anything else for the ache??[This message has been edited by JillAnn (edited 12-17-98).]


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 1998)

Museum, No antispasmodics; ER tripswere early on in my IBS experience when I swelled up and thought there was something life threatening. Now I know to "ride it out" unless it gets REAL REAL BAD. No pain killers. Only Antidepressents and anxiety meds which take a little bit of the edge off. I don't want to take any more drugs unless it gets worse. I hate these damn drugs...feel like I'm in first gear all day and in a fog. Thanx for asking and your advice. Karl


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 1998)

Hey guys. Not to press a point, but it's Bob or musem, not museum.JillAnn, I don't normally take anything for my right side cramping. However, if it's getting strong at night, or wakes me up in the middle of the night, it means one of my real bad ones is coming. I have been taking a couple of donnatal before I go to bed to see if that helps, and it often does. If it feels like it's gonna be the big one, I take an ultram. Unfortunately, unless I'm really tired, ultram keeps me up till 4 or 5am. So, I really have to make a value judgement on this.I tried pretty much all the anti-anxiety anti-panic drugs, and couldn't abide with the nasty side-effects of any of them. Paxil worked the best, but side effects were psycho-sexual, so it had to go. Right now I'm having pretty good luck with St. John's Wort, but it's no cure-all.It's interesting about drugs and their effects on people. I read somewhere that people who are in serious chronic pain don't usually get addicted to pain-killers. A lot of doctors are afraid to prescribe strong analgesics, either because they don't know this or mistrust it. But, Karl, I agree with you. I take as little as I can get away with. They all leave me feeling nasty.bob


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 1998)

Mom gets abdominal pain and pressure on her rectum that she can't>relieve. She has been to many doctors and naturopaths with little>success. Two weeks ago she started taking Modulon (Trimebutine) 200mg>3xDay before meals. Anyone have any experience with this drug. It has>helped with the rectum pressure for her.>


----------



## silver (Dec 21, 1999)

Hi concerned son, I take modulon too if the gas gets real bad. I dont get rectum pressure but I get abdominal pressure. Its so bad sometimes I cant eat but the modulon relieves the pressure but I find it very constipating. I usually have to take it for about 2 weeks, than I can eat without pressure, but I have to watch what I eat and make sure not to eat too much at a time or I feel so full. Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 1998)

I'm finding all kinds of interesting information on this board. Thanks to everyone willing to share all this private information.I'm responding because several people mentioned pain on the RIGHT side....I'm curious, has anyone experienced pain on the LEFT side. That's where mine is. Whenever I have an "urgent" bout (like, I need a bathroom, now, right now or there's going to be a problem), it is usually accompanied by stabbing pains and cramping in my left side, fairly high up. I also have a lump there (It's been like that for 10 years, looked at by everyone but the Good Lord Himself and everyone says it's because I'm thin and you can "just feel" my intestinal tract....I know that's pretty graphic, but I'm desperate!!).Any info anyone can provide would be great!!


----------



## silver (Dec 21, 1999)

Hi Delise1, I get a pain on my LEFT side of my belley button. It's like a stabbing pain that occurs whenever it feels like it, but it doesnt make me go to the bathroom nor does it cause cramps or anything. I too, am thin, this IBS stuff has made me loose 55 lbs. I dont mind being thin, but what gets me, is people think I dont eat.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 1998)

I also get pain in my lower left abdomen when suffering from D. It can be excrutiatingly painful at times. I also get pain elsewhere from time to time too, so all I know is that it hurts, and it sucks!!!!! Take care! K


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 1999)

DElise1,I also have pain on the lower left side. I have a prescription which helps sometimes. One is .125mg and the other .375mg. Sometimes it helps, but not always. Since this is all new to me, I still need to have my ovaries checked just to rule those out. ------------------msmisery


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 1999)

Hey Karl! I have that pressure im my rear too, except it was ALL the time-no regard to meals. I was just started on Ativan on Tuesday, and so far much less pressure!! I was taking Darvocet like crazy for the pain, but the weird thing is, the Ativan is helping more. My doc says the pressure is from spasms, and that the Ativan calms my intestines down. i had already tried Bentyl, but it made me REAL constipated. Have you tried the Ativan?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 1999)

Karl, I have had the rectum pressure you mentioned. I told my daughter it feels like someone has pushed a big rod up my rectum and I can't push it out. I have this while riding and have to get out of the car and walk it off. I also have it late at night and have to get up. I sit on the potty trying to go but nothing happens. Several readers mentioned the pain on the left side. My doc says that if it is pain on the left side, it is probably diverticulitis. I, too, have had all the test, etc., but no firm answers. For several years I experienced sharp pains like someone scraping my intestines with a sharp knife. The pain would be so intense, I would see black stars and dig my nails into my palms. On several occasions, I would just ball up in a tight knot on the floor or ground. Still no answers from my doctors.I read several months ago about a little known intestinal virus that doctors aren't treating. Does anyone know about this?


----------



## IBSsuffer (Jan 12, 1999)

I was wondering how many of us in this room drink enough water?? I know I havent, but when I do it tends to help rid me of the materials building up in my GI. So how much water are we drinking in this discussion room?? I hardly hear people mention drinking water in here.


----------

